# se los puede llamar



## El intérprete

Buenos días:

No estaba muy seguro de cómo titular este tema. Poco tiempo antes alguien me contó que antiguamente los errores de los diarios se llamaban errores de imprenta.  Entonces, ¿puedo yo decir lo siguiente?  No sé si la gramática está bien.

_Ahora, cuando nos referimos a los errores en los periodicos impresos, ¿se los puede llamar errores de imprenta o es desusado este término?

_No sé si es "¿se les puede llamar?" o "¿se los puede llamar?" o si sería mejor otra forma.  Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

El intérprete said:


> _Ahora, cuando nos referimos a los errores en los peri*ó*dicos impresos, ¿se los puede llamar errores de imprenta o es desusado este término*/este término es desusado*? _
> 
> No sé si es "¿se les puede llamar?" o "¿se los puede llamar?" o si sería mejor otra forma. Gracias.


Para mí está bien así (quizás cambiaría el orden al final) .


----------



## El intérprete

Rayines said:


> Para mí está bien así (quizás cambiaría el orden al final) .



Gracias Rayines.  Te lo agradezco.


----------



## El intérprete

Sigo no estando seguro sobre esto porque a veces veo "a" y me confunde.  Por ejemplo,

A eso se lo llama manzana.
A eso se le llama manzana.

O sea, ¿se usa "le" siempre con personas o puede usarse con objetos, _a eso se le llama manzana_?

No sé si están bien escritas estas frases.


----------



## losilmer

Creo que se puede decir:
"Ahora, cuando nos referimos a los errores en los periódicos impresos, ¿se *les* puede llamar errores de imprenta o es desusado este término?"

"A eso se le llama manzana."

Razón:  Los pronombres personales lo y los son complementos directos.  También se puede usar le y les, como complementos directos.  Es considerado algo más fino.  Pero a mí no me cae bien eso. 
Ej.  Lo (le) vi en la calle.  Los (les) vi a los dos.  

Pero si se trata de un complemento indirecto hay que usar siempre le y les, lo mismo en masculino que en femenino.
Ejs.  Le di una manzana. (lo mismo sea a él que a ella).
       Les escribí una carta (igual a ellos, que a ellas, que a ellos y ellas juntos).

En el caso de sus ejemplos

"A eso se le llama manzana."  El complemento directo es manzana.  Y el indirecto es eso y también le.  Está duplicado.  Como no es complemento directo no se puede usar *lo*.
Igual ocurre con "¿se les puede llamar errores de imprenta?".

No obstante esto, algunas personas, incluso en el Madrid castizo, usan _la_ y _las_ en lugar de _le_ y _les_.
Ejs.  La digo a usted que es muy maja.  Las voy a dar caramelos a las niñas.
Eso es un vicio llamado laísmo.


----------



## Rayines

Esto es lo que dice el DPD (El coloreado es mío):
"*c) *Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: _«Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!»_ (Gallego _Adelaida_ [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía con doble acusativo. *Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo le(s) o las de acusativo lo(s), l(a)s, vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual*: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Presiento una hija y_ [...] _la llamaré Juana»_ (Cabrujas _Acto_ [Ven. 1976]). *A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres lo(s), la(s), pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva*: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_ a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto."


----------



## jmx

_Se *los* puede llamar errores de imprenta _-> Cono Sur (Argentina, Chile, Uruguay).

_Se *les* puede llamar errores de imprenta _-> resto de países.


----------



## losilmer

jmartins said:


> _Se *los* puede llamar errores de imprenta _-> Cono Sur (Argentina, Chile, Uruguay).
> 
> _Se *les* puede llamar errores de imprenta _-> resto de países.



Esto es un hecho.  El problema en discusión es si está bien o está mal lo del Cono Sur, y no creo que *todo el mundo* en el Cono Sur diga "los".  Vean las notas del DPD.


----------



## Rayines

losilmer said:


> Esto es un hecho. El problema en discusión es si está bien o está mal lo del Cono Sur..........


Creo entender en la cita del DPD que usar lo (s)/la (s) es lo recomendable.


----------



## Valtiel

losilmer said:


> Creo que se puede decir:
> "Ahora, cuando nos referimos a los errores en los periódicos impresos, ¿se *les* puede llamar errores de imprenta o es desusado este término?"
> 
> "A eso se le llama manzana."
> 
> Razón:  Los pronombres personales lo y los son complementos directos.  También se puede usar le y les, como complementos directos.  Es considerado algo más fino.  Pero a mí no me cae bien eso.
> Ej.  Lo (le) vi en la calle.  Los (les) vi a los dos.
> 
> Pero si se trata de un complemento indirecto hay que usar siempre le y les, lo mismo en masculino que en femenino.
> Ejs.  Le di una manzana. (lo mismo sea a él que a ella).
> Les escribí una carta (igual a ellos, que a ellas, que a ellos y ellas juntos).
> 
> En el caso de sus ejemplos
> 
> "A eso se le llama manzana."  El complemento directo es manzana.  Y el indirecto es eso y también le.  Está duplicado.  Como no es complemento directo no se puede usar *lo*.
> Igual ocurre con "¿se les puede llamar errores de imprenta?".
> 
> No obstante esto, algunas personas, incluso en el Madrid castizo, usan _la_ y _las_ en lugar de _le_ y _les_.
> Ejs.  La digo a usted que es muy maja.  Las voy a dar caramelos a las niñas.
> Eso es un vicio llamado laísmo.




Correcto.  

¡Odio los laísmos!


----------



## Búkarus

Hola:
Creo que allí no necesitas ni "les" ni "los". Léete esto en el DPD: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=se#22
"...la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer» _(GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina» _(Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987])." _—DPD._​*Se los* *puede* llamar errores —> Conjugación impersonal aplicada a cosas, común en el cono sur.
*Se pueden *llamar errores —> Voz pasiva refleja, común entre el resto de hispanohablantes.

Saludos


----------



## Teena83

Una pequeña sugerencia: "desusado" suena medio raro, yo en su lugar escribiría: "esos términos están en desuso"


----------



## militita

Hi,
Estoy de acuerdo con Teena83. Ami también me suena fatal lo de "desusado".
En cuanto a la diferencia entre les y los, opto por les en tanto en cuanto funciona como sustituto de un objeto indirecto.
Bye


----------



## El intérprete

Bueno, no crean que mi español es muy representativo del español hablado en el cono sur, a veces me equivoco, claro está, y tampoco soy de esta parte del mundo.   Gracias por la corrección acerca del término _desusado_, pues no estaba del todo seguro.  Entonces, ¿las frases a continuación son correctas?

Eso se llama manzana.
A eso se le llama manzana.
A eso lo llaman manzana.

¿Entendí bien?


----------



## Teena83

El intérprete said:


> Bueno, no crean que mi español es muy representativo del español hablado en el cono sur, a veces me equivoco, claro está, y tampoco soy de esta parte del mundo. Gracias por la corrección acerca del término _desusado_, pues no estaba del todo seguro. Entonces, ¿las frases a continuación son correctas?
> 
> Eso se llama manzana.
> A eso se le llama manzana.
> A eso lo llaman manzana.
> 
> ¿Entendí bien?


 
Esas frases son perfectamente correctas.


----------



## El intérprete

Teena83 said:


> Esas frases son perfectamente correctas.


Muchas gracias Teena y ¿cuál de éstas es la más natural para ti?


----------



## Teena83

En realidad, las 3 son muy naturales, aunque creo que me inclinaría más por las primeras dos. Por lo menos, para mí, que soy argentina.


----------



## losilmer

Hola.
Es bueno consultar el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas de la RAE y Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española.  Ver las definiciones de leísmo, laísmo y loísmo.  De todo hay en la viña del Señor.  Después de leer esto parece ser que uno cae en un relativismo.  Pero para mí al menos, yo pondría una regla clara en que lo(s) y la(s) fueran las únicas formas, lo mismo para complementos directos que indirectos, ya que el le(s) no expresa el género.  Pero esto es mi opinión.
Ejs.  *La miro.  La doy un beso.  Lo escribo (un mensaje).  Lo escribo (a él).  Lo escribo un mensaje (a él).  *
Siempre va a haber ambigüedad, pero eso es inevitable si no se especifica. 

Por tanto, estoy ahora de acuerdo en que se podría decir:

Se los puede llamar errores de imprenta.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Búkarus said:


> Hola:
> Creo que allí no necesitas ni "les" ni "los". Léete esto en el DPD: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=se#22"...la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer» _(GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina» _(Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987])." _—DPD._
> ​*Se los* *puede* llamar errores —> Conjugación impersonal aplicada a cosas, común en el cono sur.
> *Se pueden *llamar errores —> Voz pasiva refleja, común entre el resto de hispanohablates,


Eso es, Búkarus. En la oración en cuestión -- el 'los' allí lo consideraría superfluo el resto del mundo hispánico-- 

Es importante, al leer el DPD y otros fuentes que apliquemos las normas del DPD a la sintáxis que se presenta .
El 'le' y 'les' en las sintaxis impersonales solo se pueden usar cuando el complemento directo (entendido) es animado
(y más aconsejable al ser masculino).

¿Se acompañó a tu(s) padre(s) al aeropuerto?
Sí se le(s) acompañó esta mañana. -->mayoría del mundo hispánico
Sí se lo(s) acompañó esta mañana. -->Cono Sur

Este es una sintaxis impersonal con un complemento directo masculino de 'persona' -- y el 'le(s)' es normativo incluso
en lugares no leísta --pero el DPD también dice que con personas femeninas -- el 'la(s)' sigue siendo preferido en todos
lugares.

Pero con 'cosas' -- la pasiva refleja es la norma -- no se usa "se le(s)..." *ni* "se los", etc. --y todavía -- en el Cono Sur
tiene su propia manera de ver esto -- y sí se usan 'se lo(s)/la(s) para cosas inanimadas en sintaxis pasivas...

Se pueden llamar errores. -- mayoría del mundo
Se los puede llamar errores. -- Cono Sur 
-pero no-
Se les puede llamar errores. --Esto no se acepta como gramatical.
Se les pueden llamar errores. -- Esto también no se acepta...

Es interesante la preferencia en el Cono Sur para marcar y 're-marcar' todos complementos directos como tales en
todas las sintaxis mientras que en el norte y centro de España prefieren 'le' para todo lo que es masculino y 'la' para
todo lo que es femenina.
Le vi. (Centro y Norte de España)
La dieron un reloj. (Centro y Norte de España -- más en Madrid)

Un hilo interesante,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

El intérprete said:


> Bueno, no crean que mi español es muy representativo del español hablado en el cono sur, a veces me equivoco, claro está, y tampoco soy de esta parte del mundo.   Gracias por la corrección acerca del término _desusado_, pues no estaba del todo seguro.  Entonces, ¿las frases a continuación son correctas?
> 
> Eso se llama manzana.
> A eso se le llama manzana.
> A Eso lo llaman manzana.
> 
> ¿Entendí bien?



Las normas nos dicen que 'se le llama manzana' no es aconsejable.. Y el 'a' ante 'eso' no es necesario tampoco.

Grant


----------



## Pitt

Búkarus said:


> Hola:
> Creo que allí no necesitas ni "les" ni "los". Léete esto en el DPD: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=se#22
> "...la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer» _(GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina» _(Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987])." _—DPD._​*Se los* *puede* llamar errores —> Conjugación impersonal aplicada a cosas, común en el cono sur.
> *Se pueden *llamar errores —> Voz pasiva refleja, común entre el resto de hispanohablantes.
> 
> Saludos


 
Lo has explicado bien. Según el DPD la construcción impersonal con complemento de cosa no es normal ni aconsejable. Pero creo que este uso no es agramatical (incorrecto). Gramaticalmente ambas formas son correctas:

*SE impersonal:*
Se los [c. directo] puede llamar errores.

*Pasiva refleja:*
Se pueden llamar errores.

Pero se prefiere la Pasiva refleja.

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Pero creo que este uso no es agramatical (incorrecto). Gramaticalmente ambas formas son correctas:
> 
> *SE impersonal:*
> Se los [c. directo] puede llamar errores.
> 
> *Pasiva refleja:*
> Se pueden llamar errores.
> 
> Pero se prefiere la Pasiva refleja.
> 
> Saludos


Estamos de acuerdo, Pitt. Pero -- ¿concordarías conmigo en que "Se *les* [c. directo] puede llamar errores" es 'agramatical'? (salvo en regiones leístas)?


----------



## Teena83

Para mí "A eso se le llama manzana" suena perfectamente bien.
"Eso lo llaman manzana", sin embargo, me suena rarísimo.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Estamos de acuerdo, Pitt. Pero -- ¿concordarías conmigo en que "Se *les* [c. directo] puede llamar errores" es 'agramatical'? (salvo en regiones leístas)?


 
No estoy seguro, pero creo que es correcto: _Se les puede puede llamar_ _errores_. En mi opinión es posible el uso de LES en vez de LOS en una construcción impersonal con SE (también para cosas).

Otros ejemplos:
En España a los autobuses [c. directo] se les [c. directo] puede llamar "guaguas". 
Al castellano [c. directo] se le [c. directo] llama también "español".

Que yo sepa respecto al verbo 'llamar' se usa la preposición 'a'también para cosas.

A ver que dicen los nativos.  

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Teena83 said:


> Para mí "A eso se le llama manzana" suena perfectamente bien.
> "Eso lo llaman manzana", sin embargo, me suena rarísimo.


Teena -- con mucho respeto a que sos nativa.. Permitime ofrecer esto.. Tus oidos te informan que al oír "A ____(persona) , --- un 'le' debe seguir.  

A mamá (se) le...
A papá (se) le...
A nuestra hermana... (se) le....,etc, etc.. (con personas)

El problema es en la gramática -- no en tus oidos..  

En América -- decimos -- incluso la gente más educada... "for you and I" lo cual es 'horriblemente' incorrecto -- pero a mucha gente le suena perfectamente bien. Pero tiene que decirse: "..for you and *me*". Se considera un 'sobre-corrección' en inglés usar 'I' después de 'for you and' porque después de una preposición -- siempre se tiene que usar un 'pronombre de objeto' -- no de sujeto. Me pregunto si los oídos castellanos tienen un fenómeno semejante en esta situación.

Mirá..
En español -- decís "Mi chaqueta la dejaste en la sala".. ¿Verdad? Decime entonces cómo es diferente eso que- "Eso lo llaman manzana"?? Es gramaticalmente lo mismo.. Pero nunca dirían Uds. "A mi chaqueta le dejaste"...

Eso es mi argumento.. ¿Qué no veo?

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> No estoy seguro, pero creo que es correcto: _Se les puede puede llamar_ _errores_. En mi opinión es posible el uso de LES en vez de LOS en una construcción impersonal con SE (también para cosas).
> 
> Otros ejemplos:
> En España a los autobuses [c. directo] se les [c. directo] puede llamar "guaguas".
> Al castellano [c. directo] se le [c. directo] llama también "español".
> 
> Que yo sepa respecto al verbo 'llamar' se usa la preposición 'a'también para cosas.
> 
> A ver que dicen los nativos.
> 
> Pitt


Anda.. así que este uso de 'le(s)' para cosas -- tiene que ver con la situación donde --decimos que alguna 'cosa' se llama algo .¿? ¿Eso es?

Nunca se diría -- *A* mi chaqueta *le* dejé en la sala. ¿Verdad?

Grant


----------



## Bocha

Teena83 said:


> Para mí "A eso se le llama manzana" suena perfectamente bien.
> "Eso lo llaman manzana", sin embargo, me suena rarísimo.



No podría estar más de acuerdo. (yo también soy argentino)

Y por cierto en Argentina *a* la chaqueta la llamamos saco y *a* la sala, livin.


----------



## Búkarus

Hola de nuevo:





NewdestinyX said:


> Se pueden llamar errores. -- mayoría del mundo <—Sí, de acuerdo, puede decirse.
> Se los puede llamar errores. -- Cono Sur <—Pero no lo recomiendo. Nunca lo uso.
> -pero no-
> Se les puede llamar errores. --Esto no se acepta como gramatical. <—Yo uso mucho esa construcción, igual que los venezolanos, mexicanos, ecuatorianos, etc.
> Se les pueden llamar errores. -- Esto también no tampoco se acepta...<—Pero yo sí lo digo así.


I think the case of "se _les_ puede llamar errores" uses another phrasing. That's why I haven't said it's wrong. In fact, it is a very common impersonal phrasing, which has the same sense of Cono Sur's "se _los_ puede llamar errores".

As I coulnd't figurate an explanation to this, I tryed "lo" and "le" in several examples and I found that sometimes it sounds better with "lo" and sometimes it's better with "le"; so this is what I've conclude:
A esos se les llama errores. 
A esos se los llama errores. _<— I still don't feel comfortable with this one._

En Colombia se le llama "alcoba" al dormitorio.
En Colombia se lo llama "alcoba" al dormitorio._<— Argh! Sorry, I can't stand it, no matter how gramatical it is._

A eso le llamo "cantar con el corazón". _<—What the speaker considers._
A eso lo llamo "Cantar con el corazón". _<—The name the speaker assign to the song._

Ustedes le llaman "problema", nosotros le llamamos "reto". _<—Llamar = to consider, call._
Ustedes lo llaman "problema", nosotros lo llamamos "reto". _<—Llamar = to name, call._

Mira ese viejo perro callejero, le llaman "chanda". _<—Llamar = to call, consider. In Colombia, "chanda" means "mange" and "(fig.) worthless"._
Mira ese viejo perro callejero, lo llaman Chanda. _<—Llamar = to name, call._

I seems to me that when "_llamar_" has a sense of "_to_ _consider, regard [as being]_" we prefer "_le/les_" while we prefer "_lo/los_" when it clearly means "_to assign [a proper] name_".

However, very often we choose "lo" with "_llamar = considerar_" (_lo llamó "cabeza de chorlito"_).

For a moment, I was attracted by Losilmer's explanation:





losilmer said:


> "A eso se le llama manzana." El complemento directo es manzana. Y el indirecto es eso y también le. Está duplicado. Como no es complemento directo no se puede usar *lo*.
> Igual ocurre con "¿se les puede llamar errores de imprenta?".


 
But it doesn't sounds that easy to me. 
I'm getting crazy... . "Llamar" is quite tricky. Let me do some research. I'll be back.

Regards.


----------



## eddy1

El intérprete said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> No estaba muy seguro de cómo titular este tema. Poco tiempo antes alguien me contó que antiguamente los errores de los diarios se llamaban errores de imprenta. Entonces, ¿puedo yo decir lo siguiente? No sé si la gramática está bien.
> 
> _Ahora, cuando nos referimos a los errores en los periodicos impresos, ¿se los puede llamar errores de imprenta o es desusado este término?_
> 
> No sé si es "¿se les puede llamar?" o "¿se los puede llamar?" o si sería mejor otra forma. Gracias.


 
Para mi lo correcto seria: Se le puede llamar.... o Se les puede llamar.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Anda.. así que este uso de 'le(s)' para cosas -- tiene que ver con la situación donde --decimos que alguna 'cosa' se llama algo .¿? ¿Eso es?
> 
> Nunca se diría -- *A* mi chaqueta *le* dejé en la sala. ¿Verdad?
> 
> Grant


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. 

A mi chaqueta le dejé en la sala. 
Mi chaqueta [c. directo] la [c. directo] dejé en la sala. 

Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Zitat von *losilmer* 
"A eso se le llama manzana." El complemento directo es manzana. Y el indirecto es eso y también le. Está duplicado. Como no es complemento directo no se puede usar *lo*.

Lo veo así:

A eso [c. directo] se le [c. directo] llama "manzana" [c. predicativo].

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Zitat von *losilmer*
> "A eso se le llama manzana." El complemento directo es manzana. Y el indirecto es eso y también le. Está duplicado. Como no es complemento directo no se puede usar *lo*.
> 
> Lo veo así:
> 
> A eso [c. directo] se le [c. directo] llama "manzana" [c. predicativo].
> 
> Pitt


Hola Pitt:

En tu explicación nombras 'eso' un complemento 'indirecto' y en tu análisis sintáctica lo nombras un CD.. ¿Cuál crees?

Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Hola Pitt:
> 
> En tu explicación nombras 'eso' un complemento 'indirecto' y en tu análisis sintáctica lo nombras un CD.. ¿Cuál crees?
> 
> Grant


 
Según *losilmer *_eso _es un complemento indirecto, pero en mi opinión _eso _es un complemento directo:

A eso [c. directo] se le [c. directo] llama "manzana" > Eso [sujeto] es llamado "manzana".
El complemento directo de la oración activa se convierte en el sujeto de la oración pasiva. 

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Según *losilmer *_eso _es un complemento indirecto, pero en mi opinión _eso _es un complemento directo.
> 
> Pitt



Sí, eso es. Y de ahí que no sea posible 3 referencias que son CD. Manzana, como has notado, es sencillamente lo que se nombra "eso". Si es un CD de cosa entonces no debería marcarse con 'a' personal y el pronombre redundante debería ser lo/la/los/las. ¿no?


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí, eso es. Y de ahí que no sea posible 3 referencias que son CD. Manzana, como has notado, es sencillamente lo que se nombra "eso". Si es un CD de cosa entonces no debería marcarse con 'a' personal y el pronombre redundante debería ser lo/la/los/las. ¿no?


 
A mi entender ambas formas son posibles:

A eso se lo/le llama "manzana".

En la construcción impersonal con SE (también para cosas: _llamar_ exige la preposición 'a' para cosas) se puede usar LO o LE. Un ejemplo

Al LDL se le/lo llama "mal colesterol"

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> A mi entender ambas formas son posibles:
> 
> A eso se lo/le llama "manzana".
> 
> En la construcción impersonal con SE (también para cosas: _llamar_ exige la preposición 'a' para cosas) se puede usar LO o LE. Un ejemplo
> 
> Al LDL se le/lo llama "mal colesterol"
> 
> Pitt


¿Dónde puedo leer sobre este uso? No parece estar en el DPD.


----------



## NewdestinyX

In some Google searching that I've done it seems that only certain verbs would be used with 'a eso se le...'

What I'm finding -- is that when I factor out all aspects of 'llamar' -- what's left are these...

A eso se le dice..
A eso se le conoce...
A eso se le suma..
A eso se le añade..

So what do the verbs---
decir
llamar
sumar
añadir
conocer
----have in common?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=%22a+eso+se+le%22+-%22gracias+a+eso%22+-%22llama%22+-%22llaman%22+-%22yama%22+-%22llamam%22+-%22puede+llamar%22+-%22llame%22+-%22llamar%C3%ADa%22&btnG=Search

*Web*
 Results *31* - *40* of about *11,000* for *"a eso se le" -"gracias a eso" -"llama" -"llaman" -"yama" -"llamam" -"puede llamar" -"llame"**-"llamaría" -"podría llamar" -"llamaría"*.   

Thanks,
Grant


----------

